# Anrakyr the Traveller: Worth it or not?



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

So, we all know who Anrakyr is. Unless you've been living under a rock for the last month, missed the WD and don't go on the GW site or don't play Necrons, you'll know he's really cool in concept, at least.

For 165 pts, you get an overlord with a Tachyon and Warscythe. That's 130 for a regular Overlord. Which means MITM, FC and CA must account for a lot of points. The Phyrrians count for some, but I'll get to that later.

MITM is rather good against any army with a good shooty vehicle. Lemans, LRs, Doomsday arks, Hammerheads, the list goes on. But it can't deal with Tyranids. This rule alone must be worth a good 15-25 pts. He then gets FC and CA, which are decent. He pretty much always gets 4A, and can ID SM characters in CC when he assaults. Which isn't bad on an Overlord.

Then he has the eternals. The upgrade cost must be with Anrakyr, or else it's free. Which makes no sense balance-wise. To maximise his value, you need 10 Immortals for upgrading. Either Tesla or Gauss, they both benefit equally.


Which begs the question: is he worth 165 pts? Is he worth it with a full size Eternals unit? I want to hear your thoughts, because I'm seriously considering using him often.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Moved to Tactics forum.

Sorry it took so long, was off grid doing army stuff!


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes he is however even though he is a beast in combat with all his special rules, I would be worried to send him there because of his lack of a phase shifter or eternal warrior - granted there are very few s10 cc attacks but against things like ork warbosses with power klaws or wraithlords he will be crushed to a pul fairly quickly especially since wraithlords attack before you.

He is though, definately worth his points and I would actually consider him cheap, againt Meq you can just challenege anything which might stop your armour save and kill him before he gets the chance, however I would personally sit him with the eternals and go around taking over vehicles, and hey if you take gauss ones you can MITM a vehicle and then glance it to death.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Against anything really nasty though, your opponent will have to challenge you, which you can refuse and let the Eternals take a few hits (Wraithlords have what, two attacks, of which one is going to miss at WS4?). Personally I'd put him with Lychguard, who can take the hits far better than Eternals, but that's personal taste.

MITM is good fun in 6th for one reason; Flyers. Fire off all those Missiles at your opponent so he can't use them against you, use up the One-Shot weapons on his army! I'll regret saying this with falcoso around, but you can use it on a Manticore to really piss people off. Not only are you dropping pretty much anti-IG missiles down on the IG, you're stopping the IG from using their pretty much anti-Necron missiles on your Necrons.

Midnight


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> Against anything really nasty though, your opponent will have to challenge you, which you can refuse and let the Eternals take a few hits (Wraithlords have what, two attacks, of which one is going to miss at WS4?). Personally I'd put him with Lychguard, who can take the hits far better than Eternals, but that's personal taste.
> 
> MITM is good fun in 6th for one reason; Flyers. Fire off all those Missiles at your opponent so he can't use them against you, use up the One-Shot weapons on his army! I'll regret saying this with falcoso around, but you can use it on a Manticore to really piss people off. Not only are you dropping pretty much anti-IG missiles down on the IG, you're stopping the IG from using their pretty much anti-Necron missiles on your Necrons.
> 
> Midnight


Why thank you for letting me in on that snippet of information so how many of these do you have? ;D I will certainly be investing some money in him now


----------

